# Hiring again



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Craters and Freighters is in need of another employee as my last one off of the forum disapeered. 

15-30 hours a week

$9.00 hr

no weekends or nights

No special requirements

Sorry I cannot hire anyone with a dui

Please call or come by if interested

429-9500

3636 North "L" St #4


----------



## DaybyDay (Oct 12, 2007)

have you filled this position yet?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

no I have not. Looking to find someone asap. Would be a great job for a college student. It is a prettylaid backjob (most of the time). Builing boxes and riding around in a truck with me picking up misc items. The hours of operation here are 8:00am to 4:00pm mon thru fri. Most of my part time help has come in at 8:30 to 9:00 and left at about 2:00pm.


----------



## bluebell (Feb 20, 2008)

i have a cdl lis. class Bi .if that help. i am retired looking.


----------

